# Digital inputs, Which dsp and why? helix pro, bit one, 6to8, pS8



## KingJames (Feb 1, 2015)

I am comparing different dsp's specs and trying to decide which to use.
I will eventually switch from an android tablet to a win 8 car pc. Using optical digital in no matter what, and pandora as the main music source.
Have to have 8ch min output for 3way front stage and subs

Android supports up to 24/48 
A windows car pc will go upto 24/192(or is it 196?, dont recall)

Bit one can handle 24/48 max
helix pro 24/96
6to8 cant find a spec
PS8 24/192

Even with high end amps and a great 3 way front stage and proper tuning is there any noticeable difference in the bitrates?

I know that overall everything will be limited by what pandora gives it.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mosconi 6 to 8 is 24/96. Pandora One is 256


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why just get an audio interface with the outputs you need? It seems redundant to have the processor when the Carpc can do all that for you.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm doing it that way. 

Running windows 8.1 with optical out to a helix dsp pro. In Windows 7 and newer, optical signal also carries volume control, so no need for external controller.

I did this because I couldn't find software I was happy with and didn't want to have to go through my level of insane ocd research to find what software/sound card combination to use. That, and I had decided to buy a Helix DSP Pro before I ever knew what the front end would be.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

The Loudspeaker Frequency Allocator is a 4-way, stereo DSP loudspeaker crossover that works with ASIO compatible multichannel sound cards on a Windows XP computer. Macintosh version is coming as well. Layout of each crossover leg is consistent with the way professional loudspeaker design software packages work. User is not limited to pre-canned filter algorithms such as B3 or LR4 that are so prevalent in the available hardware and software crossovers on the market today. Instead, we provide a series of flexible processing blocks that can be individually optimized to deliver the best match for the loudspeaker drivers used. Textbook filter settings are of course possible (either through direct input or by recalling factory patches), as are a vast range of other settings.
A brief list of features:
1.fully integrated Phase Arbitrator section for transient-perfect reproduction.
2.each DSP crossover leg adjustable from 6dB/oct to 42dB/oct on Low Pass and High Pass side.
3.4- band fully parametric equalizer in each leg.
4.low and high shelving filters in each leg- both switchable between 6dB/oct and 12dB/oct (with q adjustment).
5.up to 50msec delay in each leg- adjustable in 0.01msec steps (3.4mm resolution).
6.output polarity switch in each leg.
7.filter response display.
8.frequency response data (.frd text file) for each loudspeaker driver can be imported and merged with filter's response.
9.three zoom levels for viewing of the graphs.
10.fully skinnable- GUI clearly laid out in an xml-like file.
11. comes with two premade skins.
12.64bit processing throughout. SSE2 instructions utilized.


DSP Crossover for PC. Frequency Allocator.


----------

